# Antenna install



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

On a factory correct radio antenna installation on a 65 GTO, does the front fender have to be off the car?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

No, the swivel mount should go thru the hole and then lock in place under the fender. I can access the hole with the door open too...


----------

